# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  I have T1a2b1a, am I descended from Carthaginians/Phonecians?

## ConfusedCelt

All the rest of my ancestry was Celtic and Saxon/Scandinavian. But I had a tiny sliver of DNA titled "Balari" and I looked it up and they were a Nuragic people. And my YDNA is Haplogroup T1a2... My father is from the Netherlands and my mother is from Ireland. Where did this come from? Did it come through the steppe? Is it from farmers? Is it from later people like Carthaginians or Romans? I am really weirded out that I got such a rare and strange haplogroup

----------


## ConfusedCelt

Also, nice to meet you all :)

----------


## ConfusedCelt

I would upload some photos of my results but I need 20 posts to post pictures

----------


## ConfusedCelt

I have reddish brown hair (curly blonde as a kid) pale skin and blue eyes and a quite "northern" face in fact I was expecting to get R1b or I1/I2 but instead its T1a... sorry for bumping

----------


## Salento

Although it is possible that there were some y T with the Phoenicians, you could have chosen any ancient civilization, even the Celts.

... y T is *rare* and *widespread*, and imho some of the Ts joined a variety of populations,

The other y Haplogroups moved around in larger numbers, so they are easier to assign to ancient civilizations, some y Ts might have joined those Haplogroups when they were passing by.

----------


## torzio

> All the rest of my ancestry was Celtic and Saxon/Scandinavian. But I had a tiny sliver of DNA titled "Balari" and I looked it up and they were a Nuragic people. And my YDNA is Haplogroup T1a2... My father is from the Netherlands and my mother is from Ireland. Where did this come from? Did it come through the steppe? Is it from farmers? Is it from later people like Carthaginians or Romans? I am really weirded out that I got such a rare and strange haplogroup



I am also part of the T1a2 branch

as per this tree below
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...-M184_tree.png

see bottom left for T1a2 group 

There are not many branches of T1a2 in the Levant or Africa.......last time I checked though was a few years ago and then it was T1a2-pages113 which was in the area you mentioned

who did you test with

----------


## torzio

> I have reddish brown hair (curly blonde as a kid) pale skin and blue eyes and a quite "northern" face in fact I was expecting to get R1b or I1/I2 but instead its T1a... sorry for bumping



do not bother with hair or eye colour .............most haplogroups cover most scenarios for hair and eyes

one of my grandsons has blonde curly hair and grey/blue eyes.................his brother has black curly hair and green eyes

my grandfather has the same hair as yourself ( usually called chestnut colour ) and green eyes

I was born blonde straight haired and green eyes

Both my sons have blue eyes...oldest blonde, second black hair , both straight hair

so........do not concern yourself with hair or eye colours

----------


## torzio

> I have reddish brown hair (curly blonde as a kid) pale skin and blue eyes and a quite "northern" face in fact I was expecting to get R1b or I1/I2 but instead its T1a... sorry for bumping


T1a2 came via haplogroup LT.......42000 years ago
and
before this, it came from
haplogroup K-M9 ........this group also has haplogroups R1a, R1b, N, O 


the I1 and !2 haplogroups are further away from T1a2

----------


## torzio

IMO

your branch came from South Central Asia ............most likely east side of the Caspian sea ..........it is the only place we can link with that K-M9 group with haplgroups R1a, R1b etc

----------


## torzio

your group has these SNP

*Y Haplogroup T1a2b1a* Public 
Y Haplogroup

CTS3767, CTS11984, CTS54, CTS1774, CTS6312, CTS6769, CTS7303, CTS8618, CTS8625, CTS8855, CTS9603, CTS11753, PH388, SK1478

----------


## torzio

you will fit in somewhere in this group

https://www.yfull.com/tree/T-CTS3767/

----------


## torzio

I suggest you join MyHeritage .....it is free.......you only need to put your name as the tree

then upload your DNA data into myheritage ( I think it is still free ) and then you can get an ethnic ancestry result ................if you are interested in this area

you will then get people you match .................avoid low confidence ones......medium confidence are 50-50 in accuracy and the blank means high confidence , which for me is 95% accurate

this is my breakup
Europe
*Italian 70.2%
**
Italy (Veneto and Lombardy)*

 
*Balkan 15.6%
*
*Irish, Scottish, and Welsh 14.2%


*

I have found links with dutch and british people like yourself ............

----------


## Huracan

> All the rest of my ancestry was Celtic and Saxon/Scandinavian. But I had a tiny sliver of DNA titled "Balari" and I looked it up and they were a Nuragic people. And my YDNA is Haplogroup T1a2... My father is from the Netherlands and my mother is from Ireland. Where did this come from? Did it come through the steppe? Is it from farmers? Is it from later people like Carthaginians or Romans? I am really weirded out that I got such a rare and strange haplogroup


Welcome @ConfusedCelt, I am also part of this rare group but like @Torzio and @Salento I am further downstream. Still, us four are all part of T1a2b1a-CTS11984 (or other equivalent SNP names). Is your paternal line from the Netherlands? Which part? There are many of our group from Germany, Italy, and the Isles.

----------


## ConfusedCelt

Sorry I am trying to quote people but it says I cant post links

I believe that my dads family comes from Limburg, its actually quite old and we have family records going back to the crusades

----------


## Huracan

> Sorry I am trying to quote people but it says I cant post links
> 
> I believe that my dads family comes from Limburg, its actually quite old and we have family records going back to the crusades


No worries, it takes a bit of time before you can quote and post pictures. Thanks for the info. What company did you test through? Are you on Family Tree DNA?

----------


## Daniil

Hello! Please tell me about the haplogroup T1a2b (T-446). I passed the DNA test in Russia, and upload results to FTDNA, but there is very little information on the Internet, and I am not very versed in this theme.
And what analysis can I pass to find out in more detail information about my origin and possible relatives?
At FTDNA my test shows that I'm 41% west slavic, 31% east slavic and 28% baltic. Thank you!

----------


## torzio

> Hello! Please tell me about the haplogroup T1a2b (T-446). I passed the DNA test in Russia, and upload results to FTDNA, but there is very little information on the Internet, and I am not very versed in this theme.
> And what analysis can I pass to find out in more detail information about my origin and possible relatives?
> At FTDNA my test shows that I'm 41% west slavic, 31% east slavic and 28% baltic. Thank you!



welcome

There are 3 of us here with the line T1a2b-L446 .................we all go to T1a2b-Z19945 or beyond

what is your Ftdna number ID ........as I match someone from Estonia/Latvia ..............as well as a Pole from Pommeria ...............also many Germans, Belgium, Italians, and British

----------


## Salento

T-L446 Mesolithic Europe
T-CTS933 Mesolithic Italy
T-Z19945 Bronze Age Italy
T-BY143483 Roman Era Italy
T-SK1480 Modern Italy



http://scaledinnovation.com/gg/snpTracker.html

----------


## fischerjtf

I am Y-DNA T-L446. FTDNA has my ethnic breakdown as Central Europe (Germany?) 47%; England, Wales, and Scotland 34%; Ireland 13%; and Scandinavia 6%. Fascinating to find others with the same Y-DNA. Our ancestors traveled far and wide. A few years ago I participated in a DNA study that identified me as ethnically German. Nice to meet everyone. I am wondering if any data identifies our origin. Thanks

----------


## torzio

> I am Y-DNA T-L446. FTDNA has my ethnic breakdown as Central Europe (Germany?) 47%; England, Wales, and Scotland 34%; Ireland 13%; and Scandinavia 6%. Fascinating to find others with the same Y-DNA. Our ancestors traveled far and wide. A few years ago I participated in a DNA study that identified me as ethnically German. Nice to meet everyone. I am wondering if any data identifies our origin. Thanks



there are 3 of us here with T-L446 ( you make 4 ) .............did you test with Ftdna ? or others

The last discussion I had a year ago with the ftdna T project team state, they think the split of T1a1, T1a2 and T1a3 branch occurred in modern Azeri lands ( on the caspian sea side )

Who do you match with ?

Is this you ? N57535 ...............there are 4 other ID in Ftdna with your name

----------


## fischerjtf

Hi, nice to meet you. I am kit number 255031 on Ftdna.

----------


## torzio

> Hi, nice to meet you. I am kit number 255031 on Ftdna.



thanks

you should match with

Christopher Kile, 1747 - 1795 Germany T-BY60539

I have not chatted with the owner of the above account in many years .............IIRC, his line comes from, between East-Frisia to Hanover , all that line

myself and that line are not linked even though we share many snp's

Have you joined Yfull ?

----------


## fischerjtf

On Ftdna, I match with 2 accounts owned by Kile surnames. Both are T-BY60539. I haven't reached out to either one. I don't think I've joined Yfull. Which site has the group?

----------


## torzio

> On Ftdna, I match with 2 accounts owned by Kile surnames. Both are T-BY60539. I haven't reached out to either one. I don't think I've joined Yfull. Which site has the group?



below is your group .............the English person is further from yourself than the Germans.....so stick with the germans for information

I do match a Graser from this group , but my match comes from South Tyrol lands , near the town of Bolzano

----------


## BMW

torzio,
Doesn't Maciamo have T1a2a1 leading down to CTS933....not T1a2b1a?

----------


## torzio

> torzio,
> Doesn't Maciamo have T1a2a1 leading down to CTS933....not T1a2b1a?



He has not updated his T ydna site for 2 years .............ask maciamo

----------

